# Remington V3



## TexasRed45 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey fellas,

     Ive had a remington V3 for a year and a half now, I've loved it so far.  But yesterday I was hunting with it and was having some issues.  I loaded one in the chamber and two in the magazine.  Went to shoot and click. I pulled back the bolt and ejected the shell, primer didn't hit.  Loaded the next shell and it fired.  went to fire next shot and click again. I took it home and tore it apart and cleaned it real good, put it back together, took it to the range and fired 3 magazines out of it. only went click once.  Im thinking its something with the trigger mechanism but Im no gunsmith.  Im planning to take it to one on tuesday.  Just wondering if any of y'all have a hunch as to what could be the issue.  I know there isn't a lot out there on the v3.

Thanks


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 9, 2018)

I bought one in August 2017.   Took it to SD pheasant hunt with no problems.  Brought it back and went to clean it.  Found one of the treads in the gas cylinder did not match (male to female parts).  Knew it was not causing a problem now but also knew it could cause problems later on.   Sent it back to them and they replaced the barrel.  It had different designed cylinders.   175 shells through it since then and no problems.    Leaving in two days for another SD hunt. Will see how it does.


----------



## TexasRed45 (Dec 9, 2018)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I bought one in August 2017.   Took it to SD pheasant hunt with no problems.  Brought it back and went to clean it.  Found one of the treads in the gas cylinder did not match (male to female parts).  Knew it was not causing a problem now but also knew it could cause problems later on.   Sent it back to them and they replaced the barrel.  It had different designed cylinders.   175 shells through it since then and no problems.    Leaving in two days for another SD hunt. Will see how it does.


How quick was their turn around on getting it back to you?


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 9, 2018)

No more than three weeks, maybe two,   it was almost a year ago and I am not sure.   But I do remember it was quicker than I expected.  You do have to contact them before you mail it in and they set up shipping.  They have UPS come pick it up.


----------



## TexasRed45 (Dec 12, 2018)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> No more than three weeks, maybe two,   it was almost a year ago and I am not sure.   But I do remember it was quicker than I expected.  You do have to contact them before you mail it in and they set up shipping.  They have UPS come pick it up.


Did you have your gun signed up for the warranty?


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 14, 2018)

Not till I needed the warranty work


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 14, 2018)

What kind of ammo? I had virtually the same problem with my trusty 1187 shooting some cheap Monarch high brass from Academy.
 Mine was an ammo problem.


----------



## TexasRed45 (Dec 15, 2018)

bighonkinjeep said:


> What kind of ammo? I had virtually the same problem with my trusty 1187 shooting some cheap Monarch high brass from Academy.
> Mine was an ammo problem.


3" winchesters. steel shot.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 16, 2018)

Maybe a bad box or lot of ammo? Maybe try another brand and see if it continues. Not sure what was out of spec on the Monarch 12 Ga long range 1 1/4oz #7 1/2 shot ammo I was shooting but whatever it was allowed the shells to seat to deep into the chamber. I had bought a case of it so I kept shooting it. I had a couple that were just as you describe with no indention on the primer. Wound up trashing them, Later in the day I had one that went into the chamber so deep that the ejector wouldn't catch the rim of the shell. I got lucky I was shooting dove next to the tractor shed and found a piece of 1/2" PVC pipe and was able to remove that shell and keep hunting. Started running Remington sure shot and no more problems, When the Monarch is all gone I wont buy any more of them.


----------



## TexasRed45 (Dec 16, 2018)

bighonkinjeep said:


> Maybe a bad box or lot of ammo? Maybe try another brand and see if it continues. Not sure what was out of spec on the Monarch 12 Ga long range 1 1/4oz #7 1/2 shot ammo I was shooting but whatever it was allowed the shells to seat to deep into the chamber. I had bought a case of it so I kept shooting it. I had a couple that were just as you describe with no indention on the primer. Wound up trashing them, Later in the day I had one that went into the chamber so deep that the ejector wouldn't catch the rim of the shell. I got lucky I was shooting dove next to the tractor shed and found a piece of 1/2" PVC pipe and was able to remove that shell and keep hunting. Started running Remington sure shot and no more problems, When the Monarch is all gone I wont buy any more of them.


  I took it to the gun smith the other day and his two cents was shoot it a bunch, try to get it to act up again and further pin point the problem.  His hunch was, like yours, the ammo.  He thought it'd be worth it for me to send it back to remington at the end of the season.  I'll keep y'all updated though.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 17, 2018)

If you still have the shells, or get any more bad ones from that box or lot then you might send them back to Winchester for analysis. I had some bad bulk pack .22LR Winchester 333s and called them so they sent me a shipping label to return them so they could check them. Never heard back from Winchester what was wrong with them but they sent me a coupon for Winchester ammo of my choice. Most retailers wouldn't accept the coupon and looked at me like I was from mars, but Bass Pro finally took it. My last bad experience with Winchester ammo was 9mm 115gr  bulk pack white box that keyholed between 15-25 yards from my G19. Took it to the factory in Smyrna and the armorer looked at me like i was from mars too. He shot it and couldn't get it to reproduce the keyholing even with the same brand but not the same lot of WWB 115gr. I'm thinking just a bad lot but still dont understand how a bullet can tumble that close to the muzzle. Good luck and I hope it's just a couple of bad shells.


----------

